# Fastpass plus limit of 3 removed at WDW!!



## craig5571 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hurray!!

the limit of 3 fastpasses at WDW has been removed!

details below


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...orld-fastpass-changes-20140424,0,6129509.post


----------



## TSPam (Apr 24, 2014)

hi,
that should quiet many of the complaints about the program. It will continue to allow on site guests who are not early risers to get fast past times and it will allow early risers to get more than three.


----------



## stanleyu (Apr 24, 2014)

hooo - yay!


----------



## elaine (Apr 24, 2014)

you don't have to be onsite anymore. Offsite guests who have tickets can also get FP+ 30 days in advance.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Top ten highly anticipated my magic+ enhancements*

10. Three Words: Cloak of Invisibility!

9. Extra Fast Passes hidden in select Dole Whip cups!

8. Tune your Magic Band to open cans of beer!

7. During the July 4th celebration, specific Magic Bands will make President Benjamin Harrison scream like a monkey!

6. Magic Bands are prohibited at Victoria and Albert's Restaurant and replaced with Magic Cummerbunds!

5. Any gathering of four or more guests wearing like-colored Magic Bands will generate a special Fast Pass for Stitch's Great Escape!

4. Every Thursday is "Wear Only Your Magic Band" Day at Typhoon Lagoon!

3. Custom design Magic Bands will be gluten-free!

2. Green Magic Bands can be programmed to allow Disney to access your bank account directly!

1. You liked Magic Bands; just wait for Magic Yoga Pants!


----------



## DisneyDenis (Apr 24, 2014)

There are 2 problems with this announcement. 

1. To get the revolving fourth FP you have to wait in line at a Kiosk.  Eventually, I think they will have the App handle it, but not now. Some Kiosk lines I heard are an hour long.

2. What if you have an evening show or some late attraction as one of your 3 Fastpasses? You are out of luck, my friend !!!


----------



## craig5571 (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, 
I'm not going till next summer 2015, so hopefully it will be worked out by then.

its a step in the right direction.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 25, 2014)

Will this problem be corrective by next April 2015.


----------



## Rob562 (Apr 25, 2014)

DisneyDenis said:


> There are 2 problems with this announcement.
> 
> 1. To get the revolving fourth FP you have to wait in line at a Kiosk.  Eventually, I think they will have the App handle it, but not now. Some Kiosk lines I heard are an hour long.
> 
> 2. What if you have an evening show or some late attraction as one of your 3 Fastpasses? You are out of luck, my friend !!!




1) The lines at the kiosks diminished significantly once they gave everyone access to making FP+ on the mobile app. There are lines first thing in the morning, presumably people who don't have phones, but they die down by mid-day, which is pretty much the earliest people would be trying for the additional FP+ choices.

2) From what I'm hearing, those choosing nighttime shows are out of luck with getting additional FP+ choices. It's a trade-off whether you want the viewing area or more FP+.

-Rob


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 25, 2014)

Rob562 said:


> 1) The lines at the kiosks diminished significantly once they gave everyone access to making FP+ on the mobile app. There are lines first thing in the morning, presumably people who don't have phones, but they die down by mid-day, which is pretty much the earliest people would be trying for the additional FP+ choices.
> 
> 2) From what I'm hearing, those choosing nighttime shows are out of luck with getting additional FP+ choices. It's a trade-off whether you want the viewing area or more FP+.
> 
> -Rob



Has anyone used the Fast Pass for a viewing area? I would be curious about what it's like. We had a fast pass we could have used anywhere in Epcot on our March trip (after a snafu where my son's seat was broken on Soarin' and he had to get off the ride), so I went by and ask about the viewing area. I was told it was just a place to stand. Didn't sound appealing to me, so we just grabbed a spot along the lake to watch Illuminations. At least we could sit down until the show started and then had a fence to lean on.

Naturally we went to the parks when the new Fast Pass rules were the worst, but I learned to bypass the first kiosk if there was a line. There were usually others with no wait at all. 

Sheila


----------



## johnf0614 (Apr 25, 2014)

sfwilshire said:


> Has anyone used the Fast Pass for a viewing area? I would be curious about what it's like. We had a fast pass we could have used anywhere in Epcot on our March trip (after a snafu where my son's seat was broken on Soarin' and he had to get off the ride), so I went by and ask about the viewing area. I was told it was just a place to stand. Didn't sound appealing to me, so we just grabbed a spot along the lake to watch Illuminations. At least we could sit down until the show started and then had a fence to lean on.
> 
> Naturally we went to the parks when the new Fast Pass rules were the worst, but I learned to bypass the first kiosk if there was a line. There were usually others with no wait at all.
> 
> Sheila



I used a FP for the Festival of Fantasy Parade as well as Illuminations.  Both were great.  Plenty of room inside a roped off area.  Also in regards to the kiosks, I saw PLENTY of wide open kiosks each day last week, along with many CM's who had the tablet kiosk as well.  I personally don't think the kiosks will be an issue.


----------



## Janette (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah! We enjoyed the new bands and this will clear up one problem.


----------



## mkarizona (Apr 30, 2014)

We used FP+ for Illuminations and it was a very good viewing spot but there are plenty of spots around the lake that are just as good.  When we were there the people around us stayed seated during the show but in other areas people stood up.  If everyone in front of you stays seated then sitting works.


----------

